# Difference Between Dvdr- N Dvdr+?



## toppapi (Sep 16, 2005)

Whats the difference between these 2? and which 1 is better? dvdr+ or dvdR -??


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

I personally prefer +R media since the days of my first Liteon, which burnt +R well and -R very poorly.

You can read Why DVD+R(W) is superior to DVD-R(W) - to draw your own conclusions. Today, many DVD burners do well with either +R or -R media as both burners and media have improved. Bitsetting(setting the booktype to DVD-ROM) has all but eliminated compatability problems of a few years ago during the +R/-R wars. 

I will suggest you get the best quality media available, like Verbatim or Taiyo Yuden, as poor media(which most of the stuff out there IS poor) will burn poorly whether +R or -R or whether you have the best burner or the worst.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Here is more info.
http://www.cdfreaks.com/article/110
http://www.ahinc.com/dvd.html

note,
Older consumer DVD players will not read DVD+R/RW disks.
DVD burning was an after thought and burn quality is never as good as a factory produced disk. Lifetime of the burned disk WILL degrade. Factors of the time span include use, environment and light. Burned disks are light sensitive and will degrade faster in direct lighting.


----------

